# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سوال در مورد ترمیم معدل

## Salsevome

سلام خسته نباشید معدل دیپلم نهایی من چهارده و نیمه و میخوام برسونمش به نزدیک بیست که تو یکی از رشته های معمولی روزانه با سوابق قبول بشم چند تا سوال داشتم

هنوز هست به چه شکل هست ترمیم معدل ؟

بعد من کل امتحانات شرکت کنم امتحانام قاطی پاتی نمیشه یعنی تو یه روز و یه تایم یا کلا تو یه روز دو تا امتحان داشته باشم ؟
مدرسه ما سعی میکنه امتحان غیر نهایی رو قبل خرداد بگیره منظورم امتحان نهایی پیش با امتحان نهایی ترمیم سوم به چه شکلی هست

و سوال اخر امتحان نهایی تو ماه رمضونه و اردیبهشت هم که انتخاباته این وسط کی برگزار میشه البته ماه رمضون باشه خیلی بهتر از نظر من

----------


## Salsevome

تو رو خدا یه نفر به این سوال من جواب بده آیا من خرداد 96 ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم و معدل بالایی کسب کنم . بعضی از دانشگاه های روزانه که بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی دانشجو میگیرا معدل ترمیمم میره یا خیر ؟

اصلا سوابق تحصیلی همون معدل دیپلم هست که تغییر نمیکنه یا معدل ترمیم هم تو جذب دانشجو بدون ازمون تاثیر داره ؟

----------


## Salsevome

الان چند جا خوندم ترمیم معدل خرداد گفتن حساب نیست باید دی شرکت میکردم راسته ؟ لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Salsevome

تو رو خدا یه نفر به این سوال من جواب بده آیا من خرداد 96 ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم و معدل بالایی کسب کنم . بعضی از دانشگاه های روزانه که بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی دانشجو میگیرا معدل ترمیمم میره یا خیر ؟

اصلا سوابق تحصیلی همون معدل دیپلم هست که تغییر نمیکنه یا معدل ترمیم هم تو جذب دانشجو بدون ازمون تاثیر داره ؟

----------


## Amir h

> تو رو خدا یه نفر به این سوال من جواب بده آیا من خرداد 96 ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم و معدل بالایی کسب کنم . بعضی از دانشگاه های روزانه که بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی دانشجو میگیرا معدل ترمیمم میره یا خیر ؟
> 
> اصلا سوابق تحصیلی همون معدل دیپلم هست که تغییر نمیکنه یا معدل ترمیم هم تو جذب دانشجو بدون ازمون تاثیر داره ؟


منظورتون دقیقاً چه دانشگاه و چه رشته ای هست که بر اساس سوابق پذیرش داره؟؟

----------

